# Finale The Voice Italia: 5 Giugno 2014 ore 21,20. Tv Rai Due.



## admin (4 Giugno 2014)

Domani, Giovedì 5 Giugno 2014, andrà in onda la finalissima di The Voice Italia 2014. Il programma sarà visibile, in diretta, su Rai Due a partire dalle ore 21,20

I finalisti sono quattro: Suor Cristina Scuccia (la grande favorita), Tommaso Pini, Giorgia Pino, e Giacomo Voli. 

Ospiti della serata saranno i 5 Seconds of Summer, boyband australiana.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Giugno 2014)

Vincerà Suor Cristina, è lei il fenomeno musicale e non solo.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2014)

up


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Giugno 2014)

vince la suora mi sa. 

giacomo voli mi era piaciuto all'inizio con i led zeppelin, mentre nelle ultime puntate ha cantato canzoni imbarazzanti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Giugno 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> vince la suora mi sa.
> 
> giacomo voli mi era piaciuto all'inizio con i led zeppelin, mentre nelle ultime puntate ha cantato canzoni imbarazzanti.


Concordo su tutto. Se si guarda la tecnica vocale, Giacomo Voli è quello che piscia in testa a tutti, ma vince la suora solo per la pubblicità mediatica che si è fatta attorno a lei, perchè suora appunto e meno male che in questo programma conta la voce migliore...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2014)

Eliminata Giorgia Pino.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2014)

Il singolo di Suor Cristina, Lungo la Riva. Video -) http://www.milanworld.net/suor-cris...lo-inedito-2014-video-vt18335.html#post477545


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2014)

I Led Zeppelin erano talmente avanti che nel 2014, per essere attuali, bisogna cantare le loro canzoni di 40 anni fa


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2014)

Eliminato Tommaso Pini.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2014)

Suor Cristina ha vinto.


----------

